# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  "Rusların İncirlik Össü"

## bozok

*"Rusların İncirlik üssü"* 



17.06.2010 - 00:06* / Gazeteport*

*Akkuyu Nükleer Santralı'nın, Ruslar için yeni bir ‘’İncirlik üssü yaratacağı’’ öne sürüldü. Türkiye bedelsiz olarak araziyi Ruslara verecek. Santralin inşası için, Rusya'dan işçi gelecek, Akkuyu’da 10 bin kişilik işçi köyü kurulacak.* 

*ANKARA-* Yapımı yıllardır tartışılan Akkuyu Nükleer Santralı için Türkiye ile Rusya arasında imzalanan anlaşmanın, Ruslar için yeni bir ‘’İncirlik üssü yaratacağı’’ öne sürüldü. Türkiye bedelsiz olarak araziyi Ruslara verecek. Santralin inşasını Rus işçiler yapacak ve Akkuyu’da 10 bin kişilik işçi köyü oluşturulacak.

CHP Mersin milletvekili Al Rıza üztürk, santral için yapılan anlaşma konusunda, bir soru önergesi ile Enerji Bakanlığından bilgi istedi. Ancak, anlaşmanın gizli olduğu gerekçesiyle üztürk’ün önergesi geri çevrildi. üztürk de kendi kaynaklarından, anlaşmanın detaylarını öğrendi ve şu bilgileri verdi:

*İHALESİZ VERİLDİ:* Silifke Aydıncık arasındaki Akkuyu nükleer santrali için Enerji Bakanlığı ile Rusya arasında anlaşma imzalandı. Daha önce, bu konudaki ihale iptal edildi ve şimdi ihalesiz olarak Rusya ile anlaşma yapıldı. Santral sadece Doğu Akdeniz’de değil, tüm Türkiye’yi sosyal, ekonomik, ekolojik ve jeopolitik boyutlarda bir nükleer maceraya sürüklemesi açısından son derece önemlidir.’

*HER şEY RUSLARA EMANET:* Bu anlaşma sonucu, geleceğimiz de Rusya’ya teslim edilmiştir. Anlaşma uyarınca sahibi yüzde 100 Rusya olan bir proje şirketi kurulacak. Türk tarafı bedelsiz olarak araziyi Rus şirketine devredecek. Rus şirketi buraya dört adet VVER-1200 Rus modeli reaktör ünitesi kuracak. Santralde üretilecek elektriğin sahibi Rus şirketi olacak. Santralin inşası için, de Rusya'dan işçi gelecek. Santral Rus personelce işletilecek.

*10 BİN KİşİLİK YENİ İNCİRLİK:* Ruslar, Akkuyu’da 10 bin kişilik işçi köyü oluşturacak. Türk tarafı, Rus çalışanların ülkeye giriş çıkışı, Akkuyu sahasına yerleşimi, çalışanların edindiği taşınır ve taşınmaz mallarının yönetimi konusunda özel kolaylıklar uygulayacak. Yani Ruslar Akkuyu'da adeta İncirlik gibi özerk bir üs elde etmiş olacaklardır. Türk tarafının hisseleri en fazla yüzde 49 olabilecektir yani çoğunluk hisseleri Ruslarda olacaktır. Santralin yakıtı da Rusya'nın TVEL şirketi tarafından sağlanacak.

*ALIM GARANTİSİ DE VAR:* Türkiye, birinci ve ikinci ünitenin üreteceği elektriğin yüzde 70’ini, üçüncü ve dördüncü ünitelerin de yüzde 30’unu, 15 yıl süreyle 12.35 ABD senti olacak şekilde alım garanti sözleşmesi imzalayacak. Akkuyu sahası için düşünülen VVER-1200 model üniteler Rusya tarafından yeni geliştirilmiştir. Dünyada VVER-1200 model bir reaktör işletme halinde bulunmamaktadır ve henüz rüştünü ispatlamamıştır. 

*BİZİM AMA BİZİM DEğİL:* Akkuyu, bir ülke sınırları içinde bulunup da sahibinin bir başka ülke olduğu, dünyanın ilk nükleer santral olacak. Hiç bir ülkede yabancı bir devlet, başka bir ülkede nükleer santralın hem finansmanını hem inşaatını hem de işletmesini yüklenmedi. Nükleer teknolojiyi savunan akademisyenler, bile isyan halindedir. Türkiye’nin doğal gaz dış alımında Rusya'ya bağımlılığı yüzde 64, petrolde yüzde 33 olmuştur. Nükleer santral le bu oran enerjideki bağımlılığı yüzde 80’e çıkaracaktır. 


*(GAZETEPORT)*

----------

